# I think this will be my new motto...



## thebrick (Apr 15, 2015)

:headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice make it ur pic


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lol,  HELL YES!!!


----------



## MattG (Apr 15, 2015)

Good stuff


----------



## srd1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hell ya well said!!!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

Amen!

Hawk


----------



## BigBob (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 19, 2015)

wish there was a love it button for this one instead of just a like.
Awesome!   Thx , T


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jun 7, 2015)

No way man, it's mine

That was one of the sayings I used to keep in the back of my head during my military days. It is cool.


----------



## TheChosen1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Very well said.

I found this online, copied it, then hung it in my office at work for my coworkers to read.


----------



## TLopez (Jun 15, 2015)

That's Doc Scott Stevenson's sig on IM.


----------



## psych (Jun 27, 2015)

thebrick said:


> :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:



George Carlin said this FYI


----------

